# 2ww (2-3dpo) on 1st cycle of Clomid



## Blossom85 (Mar 10, 2011)

I am not getting my hopes up etc, as this is our 1st cycle on Clomid, but I was wandering if anyone who has been on clomid, could you tell me what your symptoms were/are before a BFP?

we bedded on 30th Oct and 1st Nov (Supposedly OV on 1st - 2nd Nov) I had alot of pain on the 1st after bedding and all day cramping wise (felt cervical but fertility nurse said it prob hurt because I was OV 2 ovums that day) 

I have had really bad wind last few days (sorry) and restless nights last cpl nights, as my nipples are slightly sore and erect most of the time. 
Also been regular on the loo for both the last 2 days too. My boobs/chest has been itchy and some dull aches in the chest and boobies area, esp feeling heavy. 

I have read that Clomid can mimick pregnancy symptoms so I am not getting my hopes up.

Been trying for 5yrs, and finally lost enough weight to be allowed Clomid, but was also diagnosed on my Follicle Tracking scan number 3 (3rd in 6 days this week) with Bicornuate uterus, but I did OV left side, and both linings are 14mm so looking fine.

(I had 2x HSG Xray 1 at one hospital and 1 at the one im with now, and both said no free flow of dye on my left side.. just hoping this is because of the uterus being in 2 pieces..)

Please could someone put my mind to rest, that and I would love to make some buddies on this forum.

Sam x


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

Sorry I can't answer your questions as I've never had a BFP on clomid but just wanted to say hello and lend you support as I am in a fairly similar position and was also wondering what symptoms people have had on clomid.

I'm having donor IUI as my DH has a sperm production disorder and, after three BFNs in a row on natural cycles, this time I took clomid in the hope it may up my chances. Insemination was on 3rd Nov so I'm now 2DPO, just behind you. I would imagine it's highly unlikely, though maybe not impossible, to get pregnancy symptoms this early so it might be the clomid. I also find I massively over-analyse eveything in the 2ww after treatment , noticing things that may be normal but that I probably wouldn't pay attention to at any other time! I hope these are positive signs for you, though, and that you get your BFP in a couple of weeks! 

Good luck. xx


----------



## Blossom85 (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi, and good look for you OTD, Mine is 16th Nov, when is yours?

Yeah I am putting it down to Clomid, so going to stop thinking about it.

Sam x


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

My OTD is the 19th - my birthday . Could either be a pretty amazing or truely horrendous day! Trying to stay positive at the moment and hope it's the former. 

Keep me updated on any symptoms. Hope we'll both be celebrating in a couple of weeks. xx


----------



## Blossom85 (Mar 10, 2011)

Well I have been hungry since taking Clomid and been munching like hell at night, hubby is fed up with it as im gaining weight again eek.
Has been worse since OV, and my chest (nips) sore, chest is tender and itchy mainly.
Some very mild cramps too, but have been eating alot of rubbish so think that might be linked.
(Apparently Clomid can do this to you!!?)

Sam x


----------



## abcdefgh (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi,

Sounds like you have some quite strong symptoms - fingers crossed they're for your BFP and not just effects of clomid. I haven't had any side effects from the clomid except night sweats while I was taking the tablets on days 2-6, but not since. The thing I'm stressing about is that I haven't got sore boobs at all and normally they get a little tender straight after ov so I'm starting to think maybe I didn't even ovulate! 

This 2ww is just a nightmare! I analyse every single slight symptom or lack of and, even though I know there's really no way of telling until AF arrives or you do a test, I still drive myself mad on Google. 

xx


----------



## Jean Gray (Apr 26, 2011)

Ha it's not just me then! I'm on Clomid and have terrible side effects but this time it seems different. I was fine waiting the first week but this week will not end. I had bad periods before Clomid but now they're super heavy and super short so I'm not holding my breath. Mind you they don't normally give me cramps so early (they're more like rumblings). 

Well back to tearing my hair out whilst I wait!!


----------

